# cutting a cigar too early, is it ok?



## syrian-cigar (Jul 3, 2011)

my dad does not have a guillotine but he wants to take a cigar with him to the casino. can i cut it for him and keep it in a ziploc till he smokes it?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

That's what I used to do before I had a cutter. I say go for it!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

syrian-cigar said:


> my dad does not have a guillotine but he wants to take a cigar with him to the casino. can i cut it for him and keep it in a ziploc till he smokes it?


There is nothing wrong with that. Trim it for him and he'll be just fine. Nothing will be effected by that at all!!

Tell him to enjoy the smoke at the casino(we can't here in Illinois):closed_2:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah go for it! Will not harm a thing! Hope your dad enjoys!


----------



## syrian-cigar (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the quick replies everyone:grouphug:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

I always cut mine before putting them in my two cigar leather carrying case. Cannot count how many time I have forgotten a cigar that I did not smoke, and have simply left it in the case. Sits for a week at a time. I recall clearly the last 2 times. The first thought that came to me was about the stick sitting 7 full days inside the case with no additional humidification would need doctoring quickly. One was Graycliff 6x60 Turbo and one was a Perdomo Fresco 6.5x54 torpedo. Both were fine, and both smoked perfectly directly after I discovered them. If the humidity in your area is not constantly low, like here in Pitt, Pa, a cigar can last, well, at least a week in a small carry case. Beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it at all, The guys above me know what they are talking about  I say go for it!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to cut my cigar up in my room then once I got to the casino floor and sat at a table would light my cigar. Sometimes this would take hours.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

syrian-cigar said:


> my dad does not have a guillotine but he wants to take a cigar with him to the casino. can i cut it for him and keep it in a ziploc till he smokes it?


Makes no difference whatsoever if you cut it early. I've cut some planning on smoking them, ended up sticking 'em back in the humi for over a year - no difference.

If it made any difference people would be capping up the open ends as soon as they got them before sticking 'em in the humi.

I had a 10pk of torpedoes that wouldn't fit in my humi so I cut them all so they'd fit. Heck if anything I think it would be better to have both ends cut asap before placing in the humi just so they can breathe better during storage.


----------



## ranger_bob69 (Jul 8, 2011)

i have to agree with everyone. I have cut a cigar and than not smoked it for several weeks, it was still great.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Yup. Good to go.
Not that my opinion was needed after all the other answers that say the same, but I'm bumping my post count


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone bombed me with a precut cigar, it was probably cut 7-8 months before I smoked it


----------

